# Gas 1959 framus



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Story starts off as my friend randomly showed up at my place its an hour drive or so .I thought I really want another archtop guitar. There are seven pree60s archtop in his house .I honestly thought the guitar that I want was an harmony or something no fancy inlay no shinny name on head stock . so figured ide throw a number at him of $400 wen income tax return .then he starts taking about this 1932 Gibson charly Christian he sent back to Gibson to be fixed guess what guitar that was?, that's write the one I was going to offer $400 for then I asked about the guitar on the other side of his living room just hanging on the wall I knew it was an 59 framus but I was hunting for 3-4 days before I found it I will take photos of it wen I'm up next price $300









proud boogie owner


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm sorry but reading your original post made my head hurt and still have no idea what's happening in this thread


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm buying a framus like the title says

proud boogie owner


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

blam said:


> I'm sorry but reading your original post made my head hurt and still have no idea what's happening in this thread


 Me too.

He drove an hour over to *your house.*
You want an archtop guitar and are willing to pay $400.
You saw a guitar on h*is wall.*

Is $400 a typo error? My impression of quality archtops suggests that you left out a zero.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I didn't know it was a Gibson thought it was an old harmony or something lol

proud boogie owner


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

blam said:


> I'm sorry but reading your original post made my head hurt and still have no idea what's happening in this thread


That's what happens when you don't use capitals, periods, commas and proper spelling as "ide" instead of I'd and "write" instead of right and so on. This is what our education system has let our young people away with for decades. You can't blame them for the way they write but it is very difficult to understand.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> That's what happens when you don't use capitals, periods, commas and proper spelling as "ide" instead of I'd and "write" instead of right and so on. This is what our education system has let our young people away with for decades. You can't blame them for the way they write but it is very difficult to understand.


True I fails grammar with an overall mark of 23

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

skilsaw said:


> Me too.
> 
> He drove an hour over to *your house.*
> You want an archtop guitar and are willing to pay $400.
> ...


See buddy has over 50 guitars hanging around, and he want them all gone . so its my job to sell, I did not think he would have an guitar like that just sitting in the open 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

silvertonebetty said:


> True I fails grammar with an overall mark of 23
> 
> proud boogie owner


Not everyone is a grammar expert as our brains are all different bringing out different qualities and strengths. Using spell check can often be a big help.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't have that on my phone lol

proud boogie owner


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Never mind grammar and spelling, try re-reading your post before posting and fixing the spots that don't make sense. 

How do you like the guitar.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't have it yet 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont recall this being a fisherman's forum, since this looks like some minor trolling 

I just cant make sense of it. A good friend has a vintage guitar and you're low balling him on it because he needs cash?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bizarre indeed


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

$300 for a Lorrento, far out and good price. Less than what I paid for my New Sound. As far as your post goes, I had no problem getting the gist of it, even tho it sounds like you were posting it from your phone, and yet you get an English lesson. Low balling? Doesn't sound like it, nor trollin. Silvertone made an offer on what he thought was a Harmony. When he found out his mistake he made an offer on the Framus, and, it was accepted. Maybe I read the post wrong but I didn't see anything about the seller needing money.
Speaking of Silvertone Silvertone, I have a 1968 Simpson Sears Silvertone that I got super cheap. I was missing the knob on the low E tuner. Couldn't find anything so it went back in the case for a while. I had last Fri. off so I grabbed the case and went to the local music store to see if the tech had any suggestions. The girl takes the guitar in back and comes back about 10 min later with the guitar in one hand and a set of Silvertone 6 in line tuners in the other. Tech said to take them. So I did.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2015)

looking forward to the pics.
I had no problem comprehending it either.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> I dont recall this being a fisherman's forum, since this looks like some minor trolling
> 
> I just cant make sense of it. A good friend has a vintage guitar and you're low balling him on it because he needs cash?


Lol no I'm on a vary limited budget and its what he offered to sell to me cheap like the free mesa boogie I got from him. you see I am selling the equipment he dose not want. And I get the pick of the lot and he gives me a number if I can afford it I will buy it. Ide like his 75 fender custom shop strat but I know that will not happen. And buddy dose not need cash he has 7 cars including an model a,56 bell air, 85c10,45 2door coup,volks station wagon, volk truck and his Pris restored 69 ac cobra 2 door sport car and its convertible at that 

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> $300 for a Lorrento, far out and good price. Less than what I paid for my New Sound. As far as your post goes, I had no problem getting the gist of it, even tho it sounds like you were posting it from your phone, and yet you get an English lesson. Low balling? Doesn't sound like it, nor trollin. Silvertone made an offer on what he thought was a Harmony. When he found out his mistake he made an offer on the Framus, and, it was accepted. Maybe I read the post wrong but I didn't see anything about the seller needing money.
> Speaking of Silvertone Silvertone, I have a 1968 Simpson Sears Silvertone that I got super cheap. I was missing the knob on the low E tuner. Couldn't find anything so it went back in the case for a while. I had last Fri. off so I grabbed the case and went to the local music store to see if the tech had any suggestions. The girl takes the guitar in back and comes back about 10 min later with the guitar in one hand and a set of Silvertone 6 in line tuners in the other. Tech said to take them. So I did.


That be cool I will see if I can get an picture of the charly Christian Gibson aswell

proud boogie owner


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Be sure to show us the list!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> Be sure to show us the list!


Well I am suppose to be getting an 70s Yamaha, 80s Yamaha fg450sa ,two mij ibenaz and a few others this weekend

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

proud boogie owner


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> Well I am suppose to be getting an 70s Yamaha, 80s Yamaha fg450sa ,two mij ibenaz and a few others this weekend
> 
> proud boogie owner



OK, you are KILLING me.

Just stop....stop this instant


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

silvertonebetty said:


> Well I am suppose to be getting an 70s Yamaha, 80s Yamaha fg450sa ,two mij ibenaz and a few others this weekend
> 
> proud boogie owner


You better put some time aside to play all those!:smile-new:


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Scotty said:


> OK, you are KILLING me.
> 
> Just stop....stop this instant





Steadfastly said:


> You better put some time aside to play all those!:smile-new:


This one is $500 

proud boogie owner


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> See buddy has over 50 guitars hanging around, and he want them all gone . so its my job to sell


Post the list here. We'll be happy to help you :sFun_dancing:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

silvertonebetty said:


> This one is $500
> 
> proud boogie owner


That's a reasonable price if the guitar is in very good condition. The only thing I would change is to have the pickups covered as I don't like the open look on my guitars.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> That's a reasonable price if the guitar is in very good condition. The only thing I would change is to have the pickups covered as I don't like the open look on my guitars.


Its beautiful shape 

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

pattste said:


> Post the list here. We'll be happy to help you :sFun_dancing:


[IMG





















[/IMG]
$300 a price eldegas 5string banjo 
Think the lespaul is an old Kay
And a barkly 

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Wopps









proud boogie owner


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

I smell gold foil.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Stonesy said:


> I smell gold foil.


Yup got this one two just back








1960s espana from Finland 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2015)

Stonesy said:


> I smell gold foil.


for a pup the size/shape of a pack of gum,
they sound great.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

laristotle said:


> for a pup the size/shape of a pack of gum,
> they sound great.


I must have passed by a hundred or so of those foils in the most awful guitars ever made.
Now they are on the endangered species list.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> for a pup the size/shape of a pack of gum,
> they sound great.


Do they sound great? I don't know myself, but I wonder if artists like Jack White etc. make recordings with old junk and hype up the interest for it, when it is largely not really anything wonderful? 

Not a bash, just wondering


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

I had a '66 Harmony Rocket with a pair of them.
I can't describe it, but, they sounded like no 
other pups I've heard before. in a good way.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> I had a '66 Harmony Rocket with a pair of them.
> I can't describe it, but, they sounded like no
> other pups I've heard before. in a good way.


I personally think it would sound like trash through an real amp, my old barckly that is lol. I once played an h802 rocket , he won't sell 

proud boogie owner


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Just loving this tread and can not wait to see what is next!

DW


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Original gold foils sound best thru old amps.....that's what they were made for.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

TheRumRunner said:


> Just loving this tread and can not wait to see what is next!
> 
> DW


Hopefully the two 60s-70s Yamaha's .I wouldn't mined 70s es335 copy can't remember brand right now. Set neck bound front and back ,block inlays ,cherry red finish . looks wonderful how the white binding yellowed . 

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Original gold foils sound best thru old amps.....that's what they were made for.


Just sold the barckly got almost three times is asking price .that young fella could play.

proud boogie owner


----------

